# Crysis 3 PC System Requirements Detailed



## Cristian_25H (Dec 3, 2012)

The seemingly age-old question 'Will it run Crysis?' is back with a vengeance as EA has provided the system requirements for the third installment of Crytek's first-person shooter. Set for a February 2013 release, Crysis 3 'demands' the following:

*Minimum* 
Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
DirectX 11 graphics card with 1 GB Video RAM
Dual core CPU
2 GB Memory (3 GB on Vista)
Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
o Nvidia GTS 450
o Intel Core2 Duo 2.4 GHz (E6600)
Example 2 (AMD):
o AMD Radeon HD5770
o AMD Athlon64 X2 2.7 GHz (5200+)



*Recommended* 
Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
DirectX 11 graphics card with 1 GB Video RAM
Quad core CPU
4 GB Memory
Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
o Nvidia GTX 560
o Intel Core i3-530
Example 2 (AMD):
o AMD Radeon HD 5870
o AMD Phenom II X2 565
*Hi-Performance* 
Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
Latest DirectX 11 graphics card
Latest quad core CPU
8 GB Memory
Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
o NVidia GTX 680
o Intel Core i7-2600K
Example 2 (AMD):
o AMD Radeon HD 7970
o AMD Bulldozer FX4150

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Dec 3, 2012)

can't play the game, only have ati 4650..


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 3, 2012)

my 580 should be fine?


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 3, 2012)

5870 still hanging tough. I need to sell both of mine soon.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 3, 2012)

Got a 6870 so I may try for the ultra high break your system performance


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 3, 2012)

My 7950 will probably run at 87-90c as usual since XFX Double Dissipation coolers are nice looking but borderline functional, unfortunately.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 3, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> my 580 should be fine?



we should be fine as its a bit over recommended, but your cpu is way better than mine


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 3, 2012)

^i like you. thanks for that reassurance


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2012)

The MP alpha played well on my system.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Dec 3, 2012)

The recommend system requirements says a quad core CPU and in the example given, there is a dual core i3  Well maybe hyper threading does come into picture. Anyway, looking forward to this game.


----------



## ASharp (Dec 3, 2012)

Aksh_47 said:


> The recommend system requirements says a quad core CPU and in the example given, there is a dual core i3  *Well maybe hyper threading does come into picture.* Anyway, looking forward to this game.



But then right below that is the Phenom II X2 which does not have HT. There goes that theory.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2012)

ASharp said:


> But then right below that is the Phenom II X2 which does not have HT. There goes that theory.


Yeah that looks out of place. Seems itsVERY GPU bound.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (Dec 3, 2012)

Hell yeah, high performance tier! Now hopefully the game doesn't blow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ill probably buy this game, just to see if i could run it haha! Crysis is just another shooter, only thing that it has going for it really is graphics.


----------



## Novulux (Dec 3, 2012)

In reality I'm guessing the real high end requirements for a decent FPS will be:
HD 8970
GTX 780


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 3, 2012)

Waiting for that "Has Crysis 3 melted your PC yet?" question...


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2012)

In 5 years, someone will read an article about a new supercomputer being built and ask if it can play Crysis 3.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 3, 2012)

I've asked this before without an answer so here goes again.

Does anyone know at what resolution they use for each?

Example:

Minimum - 720p

Recommended  - 1080p

Hi-Performance  - 1440p


----------



## Shihab (Dec 3, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> I've asked this before without an answer so here goes again.
> 
> Does anyone know at what resolution they use for each?
> 
> ...



720p for minimum? that sounds alittle bit too high.
But then again, they did ask for pretty decent cards for it. The 5770 is a very good card though. It makes me wonder if the game will come in DX11 only.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I will see how well my rig handles it at 2560x1600...
Hopefully Nvidia gets the SLI drivers out for this one on time.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 3, 2012)

The MP alpha was poorly. I would get barely 30 FPS. People were even getting as low as 15FPS with mid-high range systems.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2012)

crysis 10 requrements : Cray Titan


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Dec 3, 2012)

Silly question: Can an APU run this game? The A8-3870K is a quad-core cpu, and it has a Radeon HD 6550.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 3, 2012)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Silly question: Can an APU run this game? The A8-3870K is a quad-core cpu, and it has a Radeon HD 6550.



We won't know until the game is out. Game companies are notorious for giving us unrealistic requirements, so take this thread with a pinch of salt.

Taking a conservative guess. The CPU portion, definitely. The GPU portion (6550) is pretty weak so my guess is 720p at low/medium/low settings, and no anti aliasing.


----------



## progste (Dec 3, 2012)

My 7970 is ready! (raises overclock)


----------



## caleb (Dec 3, 2012)

Alpha lagged the shit out of my PC when set to MAX but it looked really good. Looks like made to play in 3D.


----------



## repman244 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm interested in the framerates that the "High performance setup" will get. If it gets like 80-90 then I could still have around 40 with my 5870.
We all know how Crysis 2 turned out, so I'm taking everything with a truck of salt.

However there is always Metro: Last Light to save the day


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 3, 2012)

Core 2 Quad 9650 with a 5870. Played Crysis 2 like a champ. Crysis 3 same engine and reqs??


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

repman244 said:


> I'm interested in the framerates that the "High performance setup" will get. If it gets like 80-90 then I could still have around 40 with my 5870.
> We all know how Crysis 2 turned out, so I'm taking everything with a truck of salt.
> 
> However there is always Metro: Last Light to save the day



I'm looking forward to Metro more than this. Alpha is alpha, framerates were bound to blow. If it's GPU heavy I've got no problems handling it, it's just the actually quality of the gameplay I care about


----------



## repman244 (Dec 3, 2012)

RCoon said:


> I'm looking forward to Metro more than this.



Indeed, seems like a great upgrade from 2033 on all levels, I just hope my GPU can handle it. But I think I'll have to turn some things down to get playable framerates.


----------



## Badelhas (Dec 3, 2012)

The problem is that METRO: last light dosent have a release date yet so it can take a whole year to be lauched. Crysis 3, on the other hand, will be lauched in february.
What strikes me is that they are still making games with 7 year old consoles in mind...did you guys ever think that we dont see games real mind blowing (graphic wise) since Crysis 1 in 2007? That makes me really sad...seems like they are kind of artificially pushing the pc requirements so that we keep buying high end cards, evem though we dont really need them.
Any thoughs?


----------



## Melvis (Dec 3, 2012)

Crossfire 7870's with a 8350 should run this no sweat?


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope this game doesn't make me buy another 7970


----------



## Depth (Dec 3, 2012)

DX11 required? This is a step in the right direction, it's about time game developers started pushing hardware developers again.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 3, 2012)

Tonim89 said:


> I hope this game doesn't make me buy another 7970



you should not be worried about this, but gtx680 2gb holders does.


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even if it's needed to buy another 7970, i won't anyway hahahaha


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 3, 2012)

Well look at that! DX11 only. No XP or DX9 compatibility.  (Which I find odd, since Xbox 360 is DX9, and isn't Crysis a console port? Well, reading the original article it seems that the console editions will be PC ports rather than the other way round. w00t!)

Crysis say they also want Vista. But for DX11 you need Vista SP2. But I guess any Vista users should be on SP2 for all sorts of other reasons.

If consoles are going to emulate DX11 on DX9, then what about DX9 version for PC... for 50% of the world (Asia, and me) still on XP.


----------



## repman244 (Dec 3, 2012)

Badelhas said:


> The problem is that METRO: last light dosent have a release date yet so it can take a whole year to be lauched.



That's true, but it was planned for 2012 and got pushed back to ~Q1 2013.
I rather wait longer and get a finished game with good gameplay.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2012)

lemonadesoda said:


> If consoles are going to emulate DX11 on DX9, then what about DX9 version for PC... for 50% of the world (Asia, and me) still on XP.



Most people running XP doesn't have the hardware to play Crysis.


----------



## Badelhas (Dec 3, 2012)

lemonadesoda said:


> Well look at that! DX11 only. No XP or DX9 compatibility.  (Which I find odd, since Xbox 360 is DX9, and isn't Crysis a console port? Well, reading the original article it seems that the console editions will be PC ports rather than the other way round. w00t!)
> 
> Crysis say they also want Vista. But for DX11 you need Vista SP2. But I guess any Vista users should be on SP2 for all sorts of other reasons.
> 
> If consoles are going to emulate DX11 on DX9, then what about DX9 version for PC... for 50% of the world (Asia, and me) still on XP.



Hummm...I hardly believe it will have breath-taking graphics like Crysis 1 had. Judging from the alpha they dont look especial. But I hope I´m wrong


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Badelhas said:


> Hummm...I hardly believe it will have breath-taking graphics like Crysis 1 had. Judging from the alpha they dont look especial. But I hope I´m wrong



Neither can i. Literally. Alpha looked like Crysis 2 but it ran like crap on all machines wanting to push higher than 30-45fps. I'd be amazed if it were a PC to Console port but i can hardly believe that right now, because xbox 360 hardware is so old. They cant push graphical fidelity higher than the hardware they're stuck on. We wont see a shiny amazing Crysis like the original until they do it for PC only or until a new piece of console hardware comes out.


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 3, 2012)

I expect graphics exactly like MP Alpha. They are great looking, by the way, but far of being revolutionary like Crysis back in 2007.


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 3, 2012)

YAY! I want to push the limits of my system! Well gonna add 8 gb of more ram and another GTX 670 as well.


----------



## Badelhas (Dec 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> YAY! I want to push the limits of my system! Well gonna add 8 gb of more ram and another GTX 670 as well.



I wouldn't  believe that 8gb stuff. Far cry 3 said the same. How come they don't talk about 64bits OS the ?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 3, 2012)

I think this crisis need of powerful GPU, is a joke
I could play crisis 2 on my old 7600GS really smooth 1280x1024
even the specs would go normally down

Now i play far cry 3 with all ultra high settings
It always has been like that

This is a fake and i am very surprised to see it is a news


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 3, 2012)

The game lagged quite a bit compared to Crysis 2, but if you gave me two different screen shots of these games together, I honestly couldn't tell you which was 2 or 3.

There are not enough graphical enhancements to call for the added weight on a system.


----------



## progste (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think it's right to judge from the alpha


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 3, 2012)

They must be more specific about "dual-core". E2140 1.6Ghz isn't Pentium G860


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2012)

Well as i said before... Get in line Crysis 3,, cause Metro's last light will probably need double the high requirements as in Crysis 3


----------



## damocles666 (Dec 3, 2012)

i5 3570k @4.3 ghz +8gb @ 1833mhz + gtx 670.. let see..


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 3, 2012)

progste said:


> I don't think it's right to judge from the alpha



The Alpha was release.  The faked 'alpha' test was a marketing ploy for a short online demo.  There might be some updates from now to then but nothing substantial.

Were this a real alpha, it should have been much more primitive.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder if this will strain my desktop enough to justify a 3rd 6950  kind of upset I never got the chance to play the alpha on my desktop just my laptop :/


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I wonder if this will strain my desktop enough to justify a 3rd 6950



Aww you have serious problems.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 3, 2012)

Frick said:


> Aww you have serious problems.



6950's are so dirt cheap I feel like I might just end up with a quad-fire 6950 setup as my do all/end all until 9xxx/8xx series. Everything in my system can handle quad-fire 6950's size included so why spend money on new cards when its possible to just use 4 old ones


----------



## hhumas (Dec 3, 2012)

same as previous games .......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> The Alpha was release.  The faked 'alpha' test was a marketing ploy for a short online demo.  There might be some updates from now to then but nothing substantial.
> 
> Were this a real alpha, it should have been much more primitive.



Not always. Ive played more then a few closed Alphas that were pretty polished. Not saying this about that Crysis Alpha mind you. Just saying in general.


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 3, 2012)

If I still had my Athlon64 4400+ and my GT240 magically did DX11 I would be on top of this so hard.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 3, 2012)

Crysis 2 was a failure.  I base this on the fact that it did nothing to improve the series, that wasn't countered by two changes that retarded its growth.  

Crysis 3 looks to be a step in the right direction.  How far, I cannot say.  I can only say Crysis is never going to earn a preorder.  Anyone who forgets Crysis 2, in fonder memory of Crysis 1, forgets the lessons of the past.


I don't know why Crysis 3 is getting this much positivity.  Hopefully it's warranted.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 3, 2012)

> Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
> o NVidia GTX 680
> o Intel Core i7-2600K
> Example 2 (AMD):
> ...



That just don't make sence to me. Why would they suggest a 2600k(4C/8T) over the 2500k(4C/4T) when for AMD, they suggest a FX4150(4C/4T)


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 3, 2012)

btarunr said:


> The MP alpha played well on my system.



How did it look compared to Crysis 2?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2012)

I always find these specs misleading in so much as many of us here overclock our cpu's and gpu's so theoretically many with the mid ranged hardware will be matching the high end requirements as I can only assume that the specs are reference.

Ohh and I have a "freebie" for this game  well will have to be accurate


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish they'd just hire MaLDoHD so I don't have to wait until Crysis 4 to see 3 with highres textures.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like I may need a PC upgrade in the near future


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2012)

In for the win with 3 GTX 470's.


----------



## saknid (Dec 4, 2012)

My system will let me play the game If I get it on time  :-D Thank to TPU for all....


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2012)

Good lord,  now I really need to find a 2nd 480.  Can't believe 680 level games are already out.


----------



## Calin Banc (Dec 4, 2012)

cdawall said:


> In for the win with 3 GTX 470's.



1,2GB variant?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2012)

Calin Banc said:


> 1,2GB variant?



Yup  Just wish during the alpha testing SLi would have worked a single card (with a hefty overclock) played med/high settings fine at 1680X1050 (nv surround wont work without SLi)


----------



## Calin Banc (Dec 4, 2012)

You're gonna be vRAM limited; I wouldn't go for a third card due to driver issues, heat and so on. Just sell them and buy a shinny new toy if you want to spend some money.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2012)

Calin Banc said:


> You're gonna be vRAM limited; I wouldn't go for a third card due to driver issues, heat and so on. Just sell them and buy a shinny new toy if you want to spend some money.



Its all water cooled worst case I can run dual sli with physx on card 3.


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 4, 2012)

Badelhas said:


> The problem is that METRO: last light dosent have a release date yet so it can take a whole year to be lauched. Crysis 3, on the other hand, will be lauched in february.
> What strikes me is that they are still making games with 7 year old consoles in mind...did you guys ever think that we dont see games real mind blowing (graphic wise) since Crysis 1 in 2007? That makes me really sad...seems like they are kind of artificially pushing the pc requirements so that we keep buying high end cards, evem though we dont really need them.
> Any thoughs?



That is exactly what they did! No doubt about that. It's called marketing.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 20, 2012)

The tech trailer looks amazing, that's all I know.  I loved the first crysis, maybe this one can be almost as good.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 21, 2012)

if the gameplay is the same as 2, I'll pass...


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess my 3 x 7970's will be fine with my 3770K or 3930K?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 25, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That just don't make sence to me. Why would they suggest a 2600k(4C/8T) over the 2500k(4C/4T) when for AMD, they suggest a FX4150(4C/4T)



This may be an answer.

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3714/radeon-hd-7970-and-geforce-gtx-680-tested-with-10-cpus


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 25, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I guess my 3 x 7970's will be fine with my 3770K or 3930K?



No. 
But you need to get a gf and forget about the e-pen..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I will be fine with cf'd 6850's. If not I can can buy another 7850 and cf them.


----------

